# CoyoteVille has a Patreon, can you please support it?



## Nathaniel43284 (Jun 30, 2017)

Apparently, the creator Steve MacIntyre is disorganized and is having financial problems, even after resuming the comic this year. Can you support him here to have him resolve all the financial trauma he's in right now and upgrade CoyoteVille's schedule to seven days a week? Steve Macintyre is creating Illustration, webcomics, animation eventually. | Patreon


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 28, 2017)

Can't do so right now, but I'll be sure to spread the word.


----------

